# New album created



## Dancemammal (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I have uploaded some of my paintings in to an album, happy to take criticism, but look forward to any comments, my colouring may be a little weird as I am colourblind, but I,m sure that just makes it interesting.

Regards
Paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Love your work and your use of colors is spot on! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I concur! Your work is awesome!


----------



## Dancemammal (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you very much, I'll add more when I get the pics sorted.

Paul


----------



## Dancemammal (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have added some new paintings to the album for comments and criticism.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

really, really cool stuff. :thumbs up!:


----------

